# The Avengers



## BDBoop

Anybody else living for May 4th?


----------



## MeBelle

Hubby and sons are.

Gives me time for a mani/pedi


----------



## ginscpy

Ist histhe 60s TVs series starring Patric  McNee and Diana Rigg or some crappy remake?


----------



## BDBoop

Neither.

Marvel's The Avengers - Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## Montrovant

I think I'll wait till a few days after opening night to see it.  I hate a crowded theater!


----------



## JWBooth

ginscpy said:


> Ist histhe 60s TVs series starring Patric  McNee and Diana Rigg or some crappy remake?



Neither, but I'd rather watch McNee and Rigg.


----------



## Big Fitz

BDBoop said:


> Anybody else living for May 4th?


A Star Wars Day Release?  LOL


----------



## BDBoop

Montrovant said:


> I think I'll wait till a few days after opening night to see it.  I hate a crowded theater!



Same! Hate the parking I have to go through and the crowds I have to get through (with attendant concession line stands) before I can even land in the crowded theater, as well.


----------



## BDBoop

JWBooth said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ist histhe 60s TVs series starring Patric  McNee and Diana Rigg or some crappy remake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither, but I'd rather watch McNee and Rigg.
Click to expand...


Seconded.


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOrNdBpGMv8]Marvel&#39;s The Avengers- Trailer (OFFICIAL) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

BDBoop said:


> Anybody else living for May 4th?



I have 3 under 6 they love the cartoon! My son saw the trailer and he said, "Dad we are going to that." I replied, "If you can talk your mother into letting me take you, we can go opening day!"


----------



## BDBoop

GHook93 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else living for May 4th?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 under 6 they love the cartoon! My son saw the trailer and he said, "Dad we are going to that." I replied, "If you can talk your mother into letting me take you, we can go opening day!"
Click to expand...


Attadad!! I hope she says yes, it looks awesome!

On the other hand, are their attention spans long enough to make it through? Or would it just be the one who wants to see the movie.


----------



## BDBoop

Less than a week to go!

Marvel's The Avengers - Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## Synthaholic

Let's see...  so far: 


The Hulk has been played by Eric Bana, Edward Norton, and now Mark Ruffalo.  
Captain America is played by Chris Evans.  That is, when he's not playing Johnny Storm/The Human Torch.
The Punisher is played by Dolph Lundgren....wait, scratch that: Thomas Jane.  
The Amazing Spider-Man is played by Tobey Maguire.  Or is it Andrew Garfield?
William Stryker is definitely played by the fantastic Brian Cox.  Until he is played by Danny Huston.
Kitty Pryde / Shadowcat is played by Katie Stuart.  But in the next movie is played by Ellen Page.
Deadpool is played by Ryan Reynolds, when he isn't playing Green Lantern.
And, of course, Batman gets the gold medal: Michael Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and now Christian Bale - but at least that stretches over 20 years.


----------



## barry1960

Avenger movie goers Assemble!


----------



## BDBoop

Synthaholic said:


> Let's see...  so far:
> 
> 
> The Hulk has been played by Eric Bana, Edward Norton, and now Mark Ruffalo.
> Captain America is played by Chris Evans.  That is, when he's not playing Johnny Storm/The Human Torch.
> The Punisher is played by Dolph Lundgren....wait, scratch that: Thomas Jane.
> The Amazing Spider-Man is played by Tobey Maguire.  Or is it Andrew Garfield?
> William Stryker is definitely played by the fantastic Brian Cox.  Until he is played by Danny Huston.
> Kitty Pryde / Shadowcat is played by Katie Stuart.  But in the next movie is played by Ellen Page.
> Deadpool is played by Ryan Reynolds, when he isn't playing Green Lantern.
> And, of course, Batman gets the gold medal: Michael Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and now Christian Bale - but at least that stretches over 20 years.



Oh, I don't care! It's the movie, it's the characters. Not the actors.


----------



## BDBoop

&lsquo;Avengers&rsquo; boss Joss Whedon mines mirth, merriment out of Marvel Comics superheroes - The Washington Post


----------



## Montrovant

It's odd how much I'm looking forward to a movie whose lead up movies I was relatively unimpressed with.  The first Iron Man was good, every other lead up movie was meh.  Thor, in particular, was pretty bad, but Captain America, Iron Man 2, and Hulk weren't movie masterpieces, either.  

Still, in Joss we trust, I guess!


----------



## BDBoop

I LOVED Iron Man!


----------



## Montrovant

BDBoop said:


> I LOVED Iron Man!



I thought the first Iron Man was a good popcorn flick.  It wasn't as good as X-Men 1 or 2, and not nearly as good as The Dark Knight.

That still put it well above the rest of the Avengers lead up movies.


----------



## ginscpy

Synthaholic said:


> Let's see...  so far:
> 
> 
> The Hulk has been played by Eric Bana, Edward Norton, and now Mark Ruffalo.
> Captain America is played by Chris Evans.  That is, when he's not playing Johnny Storm/The Human Torch.
> The Punisher is played by Dolph Lundgren....wait, scratch that: Thomas Jane.
> The Amazing Spider-Man is played by Tobey Maguire.  Or is it Andrew Garfield?
> William Stryker is definitely played by the fantastic Brian Cox.  Until he is played by Danny Huston.
> Kitty Pryde / Shadowcat is played by Katie Stuart.  But in the next movie is played by Ellen Page.
> Deadpool is played by Ryan Reynolds, when he isn't playing Green Lantern.
> And, of course, Batman gets the gold medal: Michael Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and now Christian Bale - but at least that stretches over 20 years.



Adam West was better than all of the aforementioned Batmans.


----------



## Harry Dresden

ginscpy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...  so far:
> 
> 
> The Hulk has been played by Eric Bana, Edward Norton, and now Mark Ruffalo.
> Captain America is played by Chris Evans.  That is, when he's not playing Johnny Storm/The Human Torch.
> The Punisher is played by Dolph Lundgren....wait, scratch that: Thomas Jane.
> The Amazing Spider-Man is played by Tobey Maguire.  Or is it Andrew Garfield?
> William Stryker is definitely played by the fantastic Brian Cox.  Until he is played by Danny Huston.
> Kitty Pryde / Shadowcat is played by Katie Stuart.  But in the next movie is played by Ellen Page.
> Deadpool is played by Ryan Reynolds, when he isn't playing Green Lantern.
> And, of course, Batman gets the gold medal: Michael Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and now Christian Bale - but at least that stretches over 20 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam West was better than all of the aforementioned Batmans.
Click to expand...


well he had a bigger gut....that much is certain.....


----------



## GHook93

BDBoop said:


> Neither.
> 
> Marvel's The Avengers - Rotten Tomatoes



Wow I heard the critics love it, but a 94% by rotten tomatoes is amazing!


----------



## GHook93

BDBoop said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else living for May 4th?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 under 6 they love the cartoon! My son saw the trailer and he said, "Dad we are going to that." I replied, "If you can talk your mother into letting me take you, we can go opening day!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attadad!! I hope she says yes, it looks awesome!
> 
> On the other hand, are their attention spans long enough to make it through? Or would it just be the one who wants to see the movie.
Click to expand...


She saw the trailer and said no way!


----------



## GHook93

BDBoop said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...  so far:
> 
> 
> The Hulk has been played by Eric Bana, Edward Norton, and now Mark Ruffalo.
> Captain America is played by Chris Evans.  That is, when he's not playing Johnny Storm/The Human Torch.
> The Punisher is played by Dolph Lundgren....wait, scratch that: Thomas Jane.
> The Amazing Spider-Man is played by Tobey Maguire.  Or is it Andrew Garfield?
> William Stryker is definitely played by the fantastic Brian Cox.  Until he is played by Danny Huston.
> Kitty Pryde / Shadowcat is played by Katie Stuart.  But in the next movie is played by Ellen Page.
> Deadpool is played by Ryan Reynolds, when he isn't playing Green Lantern.
> And, of course, Batman gets the gold medal: Michael Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and now Christian Bale - but at least that stretches over 20 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't care! It's the movie, it's the characters. Not the actors.
Click to expand...


All the characters in the Avengers are the same from the movies, except the Hulk. Norton was great as the Hulk (by far the best preview of the Avengers). Norton was excited to do it, yet they decided to go another route! Doesn't make sense. Norton would have been the best actor of the bunch!



> No &#8216;Avengers&#8217; For Ed Norton: Marvel Confirms Actor Won&#8217;t Return As Hulk
> On Friday, Hitfix reported that Norton and Whedon had met about "The Avengers" movie and both seemed to be excited about the prospect of working together. Norton reportedly even went so-far as to clear his film schedule for "The Avengers" before he was informed that Marvel intended to recast his role.
> 
> Earlier today, Marvel Studios President Kevin Feige released a statement to Hitfix, confirming the earlier report.
> 
> "We have made the decision to not bring Ed Norton back to portray the title role of Bruce Banner in the Avengers," wrote Feige. "Our decision is definitely not one based on monetary factors, but instead rooted in the need for an actor who embodies the creativity and collaborative spirit of our other talented cast members. The Avengers demands players who thrive working as part of an ensemble, as evidenced by Robert, Chris H, Chris E, Sam, Scarlett, and all of our talented casts. We are looking to announce a name actor who fulfills these requirements, and is passionate about the iconic role in the coming weeks."


----------



## GHook93

It hasn't even opened up, but in limited release in foreign markets in one week it made $218 mil! It's a billion plus easily!

Marvel's The Avengers (2012) - Box Office Mojo


----------



## hortysir

Schedule for May is due to be out later today.

I forgot to request that day off......


----------



## Synthaholic

GHook93 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...  so far:
> 
> 
> The Hulk has been played by Eric Bana, Edward Norton, and now Mark Ruffalo.
> Captain America is played by Chris Evans.  That is, when he's not playing Johnny Storm/The Human Torch.
> The Punisher is played by Dolph Lundgren....wait, scratch that: Thomas Jane.
> The Amazing Spider-Man is played by Tobey Maguire.  Or is it Andrew Garfield?
> William Stryker is definitely played by the fantastic Brian Cox.  Until he is played by Danny Huston.
> Kitty Pryde / Shadowcat is played by Katie Stuart.  But in the next movie is played by Ellen Page.
> Deadpool is played by Ryan Reynolds, when he isn't playing Green Lantern.
> And, of course, Batman gets the gold medal: Michael Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and now Christian Bale - but at least that stretches over 20 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't care! It's the movie, it's the characters. Not the actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the characters in the Avengers are the same from the movies, except the Hulk. Norton was great as the Hulk (by far the best preview of the Avengers). Norton was excited to do it, yet they decided to go another route! Doesn't make sense. Norton would have been the best actor of the bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No &#8216;Avengers&#8217; For Ed Norton: Marvel Confirms Actor Won&#8217;t Return As Hulk
> On Friday, Hitfix reported that Norton and Whedon had met about "The Avengers" movie and both seemed to be excited about the prospect of working together. Norton reportedly even went so-far as to clear his film schedule for "The Avengers" before he was informed that Marvel intended to recast his role.
> 
> Earlier today, Marvel Studios President Kevin Feige released a statement to Hitfix, confirming the earlier report.
> 
> "We have made the decision to not bring Ed Norton back to portray the title role of Bruce Banner in the Avengers," wrote Feige. "Our decision is definitely not one based on monetary factors, but instead rooted in the need for an actor who embodies the creativity and collaborative spirit of our other talented cast members. The Avengers demands players who thrive working as part of an ensemble, as evidenced by Robert, Chris H, Chris E, Sam, Scarlett, and all of our talented casts. We are looking to announce a name actor who fulfills these requirements, and is passionate about the iconic role in the coming weeks."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What a slam!  Unwarranted, also.  I have never heard any reports of Edward Norton ever being difficult to work with.  And you're right &#8211; he is the best actor of the bunch.


----------



## Liability

Dianna Rigg in her prime on the TV show also called "The Avengers" was a reason to watch tv.


----------



## BDBoop

GHook93 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither.
> 
> Marvel's The Avengers - Rotten Tomatoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I heard the critics love it, but a 94% by rotten tomatoes is amazing!
Click to expand...


I know!! Joss Whedon has a mega-hit on his hands, I do believe.


----------



## BDBoop

Liability said:


> Dianna Rigg in her prime on the TV show also called "The Avengers" was a reason to watch tv.



She had dialog, did you know? Yeah! I have read it in books.

/nod


----------



## BDBoop

GHook93 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...  so far:
> 
> 
> The Hulk has been played by Eric Bana, Edward Norton, and now Mark Ruffalo.
> Captain America is played by Chris Evans.  That is, when he's not playing Johnny Storm/The Human Torch.
> The Punisher is played by Dolph Lundgren....wait, scratch that: Thomas Jane.
> The Amazing Spider-Man is played by Tobey Maguire.  Or is it Andrew Garfield?
> William Stryker is definitely played by the fantastic Brian Cox.  Until he is played by Danny Huston.
> Kitty Pryde / Shadowcat is played by Katie Stuart.  But in the next movie is played by Ellen Page.
> Deadpool is played by Ryan Reynolds, when he isn't playing Green Lantern.
> And, of course, Batman gets the gold medal: Michael Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and now Christian Bale - but at least that stretches over 20 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't care! It's the movie, it's the characters. Not the actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the characters in the Avengers are the same from the movies, except the Hulk. Norton was great as the Hulk (by far the best preview of the Avengers). Norton was excited to do it, yet they decided to go another route! Doesn't make sense. Norton would have been the best actor of the bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Avengers For Ed Norton: Marvel Confirms Actor Wont Return As Hulk
> On Friday, Hitfix reported that Norton and Whedon had met about "The Avengers" movie and both seemed to be excited about the prospect of working together. Norton reportedly even went so-far as to clear his film schedule for "The Avengers" before he was informed that Marvel intended to recast his role.
> 
> Earlier today, Marvel Studios President Kevin Feige released a statement to Hitfix, confirming the earlier report.
> 
> "We have made the decision to not bring Ed Norton back to portray the title role of Bruce Banner in the Avengers," wrote Feige. "Our decision is definitely not one based on monetary factors, but instead rooted in the need for an actor who embodies the creativity and collaborative spirit of our other talented cast members. The Avengers demands players who thrive working as part of an ensemble, as evidenced by Robert, Chris H, Chris E, Sam, Scarlett, and all of our talented casts. We are looking to announce a name actor who fulfills these requirements, and is passionate about the iconic role in the coming weeks."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I love Ed!


----------



## Liability

BDBoop said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dianna Rigg in her prime on the TV show also called "The Avengers" was a reason to watch tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had dialog, did you know? Yeah! I have read it in books.
> 
> /nod
Click to expand...



I used to enjoy her banter with Sneed.  Her character was like the MODEL of feminism.  Brains beyond belief.  Hawt.  Self assured.  Excellent fighting creds.

But I was young.

And so mainly, she was hawt.


----------



## ginscpy

Liability said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dianna Rigg in her prime on the TV show also called "The Avengers" was a reason to watch tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had dialog, did you know? Yeah! I have read it in books.
> 
> /nod
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I used to enjoy her banter with Sneed.  Her character was like the MODEL of feminism.  Brains beyond belief.  Hawt.  Self assured.  Excellent fighting creds.
> 
> But I was young.
> 
> And so mainly, she was hawt.
Click to expand...


Yeah - Mrs Peel was HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Helped bring me out of my puberty..........................


----------



## hortysir

So who's been?

I can't make it until Wednesday, because of my schedule.


How many stars do you rate it out of 5???


----------



## BDBoop

Check my rotten tomatoes link, up thread. I'm SO happy for Joss, this will hopefully do wonders for his career.


----------



## Missourian

BDBoop said:


> Check my rotten tomatoes link, up thread. I'm SO happy for Joss, this will hopefully do wonders for his career.



Serenity II?


----------



## BDBoop

We dare to dream. Your mouth, God's ear, and etc.


----------



## Montrovant

I doubt they could get all the actors to find the time for another Firefly movie.  Nathan Fillion, at the least, is busy with Castle.  If the others also have obligations (and Summer Glau seems to have little trouble finding work in tv) conflicting schedules could make it impossible.

Even with the Avengers success, getting backing for such a movie could be hard, too.


----------



## Sallow

JWBooth said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ist histhe 60s TVs series starring Patric  McNee and Diana Rigg or some crappy remake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither, but I'd rather watch McNee and Rigg.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvmgrnsaE1U]The Avengers TV intro (1965) - YouTube[/ame]

Great show!


----------



## Skull Pilot

I saw it yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed the film.

The action was good and there was a lot of it.  The humor was spot on.  it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Sallow said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ist histhe 60s TVs series starring Patric  McNee and Diana Rigg or some crappy remake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither, but I'd rather watch McNee and Rigg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvmgrnsaE1U]The Avengers TV intro (1965) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Great show!
Click to expand...


What boy that can remember the show didn't have the hots for Emma Peel?







To this day I love a girl in leather.


----------



## Synthaholic

The movie version of the TV Avengers could have been good if they had a decent script.


----------



## Liability

Synthaholic said:


> The movie version of the TV Avengers could have been good if they had a decent script.



But as it was --

The two leads had no chemistry or credibility AND the plot and movie were terrible.

It was sucky.


----------



## JoeB131

BDBoop said:


> Anybody else living for May 4th?



Wouldn't say I was living for it, but I did see it today, and really enjoyed it.  

I'd recommend it.  I did find the 3-D a bit disorienting at times.


----------



## Montrovant

Synthaholic said:


> The movie version of the TV Avengers could have been good if they had a decent script.



Hah!

Isn't that true of most bad movies?  It could have been good if the script didn't suck!


----------



## JoeB131

Montrovant said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED Iron Man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the first Iron Man was a good popcorn flick.  It wasn't as good as X-Men 1 or 2, and not nearly as good as The Dark Knight.
> 
> That still put it well above the rest of the Avengers lead up movies.
Click to expand...


I thought the first Iron Man movie was good, the second one was okay, Captain America was kind of mediocre, and I really like the Thor movie.   The Hulk movie, meh, it was alright.  

That aside, since these other movies have already established the characters, we don't have to go through long boring scenes with their backstories.  We already know who Thor is or Captain America is, so we can get right to the meat of the plot, which they did very well.


----------



## BDBoop

Montrovant said:


> I doubt they could get all the actors to find the time for another Firefly movie.  Nathan Fillion, at the least, is busy with Castle.  If the others also have obligations (and Summer Glau seems to have little trouble finding work in tv) conflicting schedules could make it impossible.
> 
> Even with the Avengers success, getting backing for such a movie could be hard, too.



My daughter said it'd be a prequel, because Wash (?) needs to be there.


----------



## JoeB131

BDBoop said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they could get all the actors to find the time for another Firefly movie.  Nathan Fillion, at the least, is busy with Castle.  If the others also have obligations (and Summer Glau seems to have little trouble finding work in tv) conflicting schedules could make it impossible.
> 
> Even with the Avengers success, getting backing for such a movie could be hard, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter said it'd be a prequel, because Wash (?) needs to be there.
Click to expand...


As much as I loved Firefly and Serenity, I just can't see how you would squeaze in a prequel that would be after the series and before the movie, and then have the additional problem of all the actors being 10 years older and fatter.  

I mean, it's science fiction, they could write Wash back in if they really wanted to.


----------



## BDBoop

Yeah buddy!!!!!

'The Avengers' unleashes fury with second-biggest single day ever at box-office - NY Daily News



> The haul puts the Disney-distributed "Avengers" on course to gross more than $150 million through Sunday and gives it a chance to overtake "The Dark Knight," the 2008 Batman epic that netted $158.4 million its opening weekend.
> 
> The well-reviewed "The Avengers" looks to continue its Hulk-like strength. The movie received a rare "A+" grade from American audiences, according to CinemaScore, a market research firm. On Friday, Fandango, the online ticket seller, was selling 19 tickets a second to the movie, spokesman Harry Medved told TheWrap, a movie industry news website.


----------



## Montrovant

To go off on a tangent, does anyone else ever get a bit annoyed at the record breaking movie sales that don't take ticket prices into account?  Sure, Avengers may end up making the most money.....but it's probably not going to be anywhere in the ballpark of most tickets sold!

Here's a couple of links to sites that have attempted to take the disparity in ticket sales into account.

First, here's all time sales adjusted for inflation :
All Time Box Office Adjusted for Ticket Price Inflation

Here's an attempt to estimate total numbers of tickets sold for movies :
Movies: Top 229 by U.S. Theatre Attendance (All-Time) at MROB

Considering the rise of alternate media sources, and specifically alternate ways to access movies outside of theaters, I'd guess Gone With The Wind will remain the all-time leader.


----------



## BDBoop

Naw. I take your point, but they also had multiple releases, for the most part.


----------



## JoeB131

I think Joss Whedon has shown a great ability to write/direct well for ensemble casts, which is why I think the movie worked.  (Unlike some of the X-Men movies, where they just threw a bunch of characters at you, and you only knew who was who by your level of personal geekdom.)


----------



## BDBoop

JoeB131 said:


> I think Joss Whedon has shown a great ability to write/direct well for ensemble casts, which is why I think the movie worked.  (Unlike some of the X-Men movies, where they just threw a bunch of characters at you, and you only knew who was who by your level of personal geekdom.)



Somehow, you landed in the wrong thread with this post.


----------



## JoeB131

BDBoop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Joss Whedon has shown a great ability to write/direct well for ensemble casts, which is why I think the movie worked.  (Unlike some of the X-Men movies, where they just threw a bunch of characters at you, and you only knew who was who by your level of personal geekdom.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, you landed in the wrong thread with this post.
Click to expand...


Yes, I did... OOOOPS! I guess I'll have to make cracks about WheretheSunDon'tshine in the Avengers thread just to even it out....


----------



## JoeB131

I think the reason why this movie worked really well is because Joss Whedon is excellent at writing for and directing ensemble casts.  The characters fit together well and everyone gets just a bit of story time for their persona.  

He did this very well on Firefly and I've heard that Buffy he did this as well (although I didn't watch Buffy that often.)  

I think compared to the X-Men movies, where they throw a bunch of characters up on the screen and you have to guess which one is which based on how much of a Comic Book Geek you are because sometimes they don't even tell you the characters name.  

Again, though, it helped that almost all the characters were established in the five movies building up to this.


----------



## BDBoop

Less than a week til I see it.


----------



## JoeB131

I'm trying really hard to not give anything away.


----------



## BDBoop

Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## Swingline50022

Liability said:


> Dianna Rigg in her prime on the TV show also called "The Avengers" was a reason to watch tv.



Double hawtness...


----------



## Synthaholic

What say you, Roger?

The Avengers :: rogerebert.com :: Reviews


----------



## Dabs

Saturday...the line for The Avengers was LONG!!!!
It was in our IMAX theater....3D...and people were getting there 2 hours ahead of the showtime they wanted, just to make sure they got tickets.
While we wee standing there, they put up the SOLD OUT sign.....people were upset.

Even the shows that were not in 3D had long lines.
I got to choose between The Raven and The Hunger Games...........I chose The Raven.


----------



## Dabs

And I seen on the news this morning, The Avengers brought in 220 billion.....more than any Harry Potter movie.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Dabs said:


> Saturday...the line for The Avengers was LONG!!!!
> It was in our IMAX theater....3D...and people were getting there 2 hours ahead of the showtime they wanted, just to make sure they got tickets.
> While we wee standing there, they put up the SOLD OUT sign.....people were upset.
> 
> Even the shows that were not in 3D had long lines.
> I got to choose between The Raven and The Hunger Games...........I chose The Raven.



I liked The Raven.

I'm a huge Poe fan and I liked the film-noir style that the film emulated.


----------



## JoeB131

Dabs said:


> And I seen on the news this morning, The Avengers brought in 220 billion.....more than any Harry Potter movie.



I think it was "Million", but still a record.


----------



## hortysir

Saw it yesterday!



Don't bother spending the extra for 3-D, though.
Not enough "in your face" moments to be worth it.


----------



## Synthaholic

hortysir said:


> Saw it yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother spending the extra for 3-D, though.
> Not enough "in your face" moments to be worth it.


Thanks for that tip!


----------



## hortysir

Synthaholic said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw it yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother spending the extra for 3-D, though.
> Not enough "in your face" moments to be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that tip!
Click to expand...


I left wondering if I could have enjoyed the entire screen better if it wasn't layered.

and YVW


----------



## Synthaholic

hortysir said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw it yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother spending the extra for 3-D, though.
> Not enough "in your face" moments to be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that tip!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I left wondering if I could have enjoyed the entire screen better if it wasn't layered.
> 
> and YVW
Click to expand...

I have yet to see a 3D movie, since it has come back in style, just the old ones, pre-2000 (pre-1990s?)

Are any of them any good?

And I also see that some are in 3D and "Real 3D" or some such.  What's the dif?


----------



## JoeB131

Synthaholic said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that tip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left wondering if I could have enjoyed the entire screen better if it wasn't layered.
> 
> and YVW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have yet to see a 3D movie, since it has come back in style, just the old ones, pre-2000 (pre-1990s?)
> 
> Are any of them any good?
> 
> And I also see that some are in 3D and "Real 3D" or some such.  What's the dif?
Click to expand...


about $3.00 in the price of a ticket!  

i did use the 3-D option with the Avengers, and found it okay, but sometimes a bit disorienting.  Of course, I had to wear the 3-D glasses over my regular glasses.


----------



## Montrovant

I hate the 3d, I think it distracts from the movie far more than it enhances it.  My roommate, on the other hand, only wants to watch movies in 3d.  We watched Avengers separately. 

Good movie.  I'll call it my second-favorite super-hero type movie, behind The Dark Knight.  Loki is just nowhere near as good a villain as the Joker, and Ledger's performance was also incredible. 

There were a number of very funny parts in Avengers.  As is often the case with Whedon, the story wasn't the greatest, but it was made up for by having good characters and interaction between them.  

Certainly the best of the Marvel movies.  After the newness wears off, I might reassess and maybe X-Men will end up ahead of Avengers, I don't know.  For right now it gets to keep the second spot, though.


----------



## Synthaholic

I'm one of those weirdos who really enjoyed 'Daredevil' and who also thought that the first 'Hulk' was very innovative (even if the CGI Hulk was a bit cartoony).

BTW - was that the one and only 'Superman Returns'?  I was hoping he was going to return again for another.  Brandon Routh was a good choice, but that was 2006!


----------



## Montrovant

Synthaholic said:


> I'm one of those weirdos who really enjoyed 'Daredevil' and who also thought that the first 'Hulk' was very innovative (even if the CGI Hulk was a bit cartoony).
> 
> BTW - was that the one and only 'Superman Returns'?  I was hoping he was going to return again for another.  Brandon Routh was a good choice, but that was 2006!



You, sir, have horrible taste in movies. 

There's another Superman coming out.....next year I believe.  Another reboot, not a Returns sequel.  I think the title is Man of Steel.


----------



## Synthaholic

Montrovant said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one of those weirdos who really enjoyed 'Daredevil' and who also thought that the first 'Hulk' was very innovative (even if the CGI Hulk was a bit cartoony).
> 
> BTW - was that the one and only 'Superman Returns'?  I was hoping he was going to return again for another.  Brandon Routh was a good choice, but that was 2006!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, sir, have horrible taste in movies.
> 
> There's another Superman coming out.....next year I believe.  Another reboot, not a Returns sequel.  I think the title is Man of Steel.
Click to expand...

I've never understood the hatred for Daredevil.   The effects were good, and Colin Farrell was an excellent Bullseye.   But I'm not on that hate-Ben Affleck bandwagon that some people ascribe to.  You should re-watch it.

What I mostly liked about Hulk was the attempt to emulate a comic book, with all the panels.  I think it worked, although the story was not great.  I also have never been a fan of the concept of Hulk growing in size to that extent as he gets angrier.


----------



## Montrovant

Synthaholic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one of those weirdos who really enjoyed 'Daredevil' and who also thought that the first 'Hulk' was very innovative (even if the CGI Hulk was a bit cartoony).
> 
> BTW - was that the one and only 'Superman Returns'?  I was hoping he was going to return again for another.  Brandon Routh was a good choice, but that was 2006!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, sir, have horrible taste in movies.
> 
> There's another Superman coming out.....next year I believe.  Another reboot, not a Returns sequel.  I think the title is Man of Steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never understood the hatred for Daredevil.   The effects were good, and Colin Farrell was an excellent Bullseye.   But I'm not on that hate-Ben Affleck bandwagon that some people ascribe to.  You should re-watch it.
> 
> What I mostly liked about Hulk was the attempt to emulate a comic book, with all the panels.  I think it worked, although the story was not great.  I also have never been a fan of the concept of Hulk growing in size to that extent as he gets angrier.
Click to expand...


I have tried rewatching Daredevil.  It was still horrible.  It's not just Affleck, although I'm not a fan of his.  The writing was just pretty terrible overall.

I absolutely despised the comic panel look from the Ang Lee Hulk!  A friend that I saw the movie with loved it, like you he thought they did a great job with it, but for me, if I want to read a comic, I'll read a comic....I was there to watch a movie.  Of course, the movie was so full of fail, even without the panels it would have been on par with Batman & Robin as one of the worst modern comic movies. 

Of course, I'm always torn between wanting what I consider bad comic movies to do poorly because they are bad, or wanting them to have at least limited success to keep the comic book movie industry pushing forward.  At this point, I don't think that's necessary, so I hope the bad movies fail at the box office for now. 

I'm expecting disappointment from The Dark Knight Rises.  Bane is a nothing character compared to Joker, and I doubt the actor can do even vaguely as good a job as Ledger did in his performance.  Maybe Catwoman will make up for it, but I'm not holding my breath.

Oddly, I'm finding myself hopeful for the Spider-Man and Superman reboots.  I thought the second and especially third SM movies were bad, and the last Superman movie was pretty bleh (plus he's a generally boring character IMO).  For some reason I find myself with mental fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## Synthaholic

Montrovant said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You, sir, have horrible taste in movies.
> 
> There's another Superman coming out.....next year I believe.  Another reboot, not a Returns sequel.  I think the title is Man of Steel.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never understood the hatred for Daredevil.   The effects were good, and Colin Farrell was an excellent Bullseye.   But I'm not on that hate-Ben Affleck bandwagon that some people ascribe to.  You should re-watch it.
> 
> What I mostly liked about Hulk was the attempt to emulate a comic book, with all the panels.  I think it worked, although the story was not great.  I also have never been a fan of the concept of Hulk growing in size to that extent as he gets angrier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have tried rewatching Daredevil.  It was still horrible.  It's not just Affleck, although I'm not a fan of his.  The writing was just pretty terrible overall.
> 
> I absolutely despised the comic panel look from the Ang Lee Hulk!  A friend that I saw the movie with loved it, like you he thought they did a great job with it, but for me, if I want to read a comic, I'll read a comic....I was there to watch a movie.  Of course, the movie was so full of fail, even without the panels it would have been on par with Batman & Robin as one of the worst modern comic movies.
> 
> Of course, I'm always torn between wanting what I consider bad comic movies to do poorly because they are bad, or wanting them to have at least limited success to keep the comic book movie industry pushing forward.  At this point, I don't think that's necessary, so I hope the bad movies fail at the box office for now.
> 
> I'm expecting disappointment from The Dark Knight Rises.  Bane is a nothing character compared to Joker, and I doubt the actor can do even vaguely as good a job as Ledger did in his performance.  Maybe Catwoman will make up for it, but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Oddly, I'm finding myself hopeful for the Spider-Man and Superman reboots.  *I thought the second and especially third SM movies were bad*, and the last Superman movie was pretty bleh (plus he's a generally boring character IMO).  For some reason I find myself with mental fingers crossed anyway.
Click to expand...


The second Spider-Man, with Doc Ock, is universally hailed as the best of the three.

You, sir, have horrible taste in movies!


----------



## Montrovant

Synthaholic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never understood the hatred for Daredevil.   The effects were good, and Colin Farrell was an excellent Bullseye.   But I'm not on that hate-Ben Affleck bandwagon that some people ascribe to.  You should re-watch it.
> 
> What I mostly liked about Hulk was the attempt to emulate a comic book, with all the panels.  I think it worked, although the story was not great.  I also have never been a fan of the concept of Hulk growing in size to that extent as he gets angrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried rewatching Daredevil.  It was still horrible.  It's not just Affleck, although I'm not a fan of his.  The writing was just pretty terrible overall.
> 
> I absolutely despised the comic panel look from the Ang Lee Hulk!  A friend that I saw the movie with loved it, like you he thought they did a great job with it, but for me, if I want to read a comic, I'll read a comic....I was there to watch a movie.  Of course, the movie was so full of fail, even without the panels it would have been on par with Batman & Robin as one of the worst modern comic movies.
> 
> Of course, I'm always torn between wanting what I consider bad comic movies to do poorly because they are bad, or wanting them to have at least limited success to keep the comic book movie industry pushing forward.  At this point, I don't think that's necessary, so I hope the bad movies fail at the box office for now.
> 
> I'm expecting disappointment from The Dark Knight Rises.  Bane is a nothing character compared to Joker, and I doubt the actor can do even vaguely as good a job as Ledger did in his performance.  Maybe Catwoman will make up for it, but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Oddly, I'm finding myself hopeful for the Spider-Man and Superman reboots.  *I thought the second and especially third SM movies were bad*, and the last Superman movie was pretty bleh (plus he's a generally boring character IMO).  For some reason I find myself with mental fingers crossed anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The second Spider-Man, with Doc Ock, is universally hailed as the best of the three.
> 
> You, sir, have horrible taste in movies!
Click to expand...


I still don't understand that.  The second SM wasn't particularly good.  Come on, "Yes, the AI in these arms is dangerous.  That's why I have this enormous, glowing, exposed chip at the top of it to protect me!  Hope nothing happens to it!"    Then there was the oddity of Doc Oc sometimes making the ground shake when he walked, yet at other times moving in complete silence.

I also wasn't thrilled with the writing/acting.  In the first it wasn't as bad, but it was too cheesy in the second (and the third just sucked).  Add in things like the Evil Dead-type camerawork (I think when Doc Oc first went nuts, the way they showed his arms knocking people's heads around) and I just didn't see how it was at all superior to the first movie.

A lot of people have apparently liked the Transformers movies, as well, and I don't think a single one of those was worth a damn.


----------



## Synthaholic

Montrovant said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried rewatching Daredevil.  It was still horrible.  It's not just Affleck, although I'm not a fan of his.  The writing was just pretty terrible overall.
> 
> I absolutely despised the comic panel look from the Ang Lee Hulk!  A friend that I saw the movie with loved it, like you he thought they did a great job with it, but for me, if I want to read a comic, I'll read a comic....I was there to watch a movie.  Of course, the movie was so full of fail, even without the panels it would have been on par with Batman & Robin as one of the worst modern comic movies.
> 
> Of course, I'm always torn between wanting what I consider bad comic movies to do poorly because they are bad, or wanting them to have at least limited success to keep the comic book movie industry pushing forward.  At this point, I don't think that's necessary, so I hope the bad movies fail at the box office for now.
> 
> I'm expecting disappointment from The Dark Knight Rises.  Bane is a nothing character compared to Joker, and I doubt the actor can do even vaguely as good a job as Ledger did in his performance.  Maybe Catwoman will make up for it, but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Oddly, I'm finding myself hopeful for the Spider-Man and Superman reboots.  *I thought the second and especially third SM movies were bad*, and the last Superman movie was pretty bleh (plus he's a generally boring character IMO).  For some reason I find myself with mental fingers crossed anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second Spider-Man, with Doc Ock, is universally hailed as the best of the three.
> 
> You, sir, have horrible taste in movies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still don't understand that.  The second SM wasn't particularly good.  Come on, "Yes, the AI in these arms is dangerous.  That's why I have this enormous, glowing, exposed chip at the top of it to protect me!  Hope nothing happens to it!"    Then there was the oddity of Doc Oc sometimes making the ground shake when he walked, yet at other times moving in complete silence.
> 
> I also wasn't thrilled with the writing/acting.  In the first it wasn't as bad, but it was too cheesy in the second (and the third just sucked).  Add in things like the Evil Dead-type camerawork (I think when Doc Oc first went nuts, the way they showed his arms knocking people's heads around) and I just didn't see how it was at all superior to the first movie.
> 
> A lot of people have apparently liked the Transformers movies, as well, and I don't think a single one of those was worth a damn.
Click to expand...

I think it was hailed more for the pathos of Peter Parker than anything else.

The Transformer movies sucked, as does everything that Michael Bay touches.


----------



## BDBoop

LOVED it! My sister doesn't like action movies, and she really, really enjoyed it. I guess I shouldn't mention any specifics for another week or so, but there were two scenes that had me cheering.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Synthaholic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]I'm one of those weirdos who really enjoyed 'Daredevil' [/B]and who also thought that the first 'Hulk' was very innovative (even if the CGI Hulk was a bit cartoony).
> 
> BTW - was that the one and only 'Superman Returns'?  I was hoping he was going to return again for another.  Brandon Routh was a good choice, but that was 2006!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, sir, have horrible taste in movies.
> 
> There's another Superman coming out.....next year I believe.  Another reboot, not a Returns sequel.  I think the title is Man of Steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never understood the hatred for Daredevil.   The effects were good, and Colin Farrell was an excellent Bullseye.   But I'm not on that hate-Ben Affleck bandwagon that some people ascribe to.  You should re-watch it.
> 
> What I mostly liked about Hulk was the attempt to emulate a comic book, with all the panels.  I think it worked, although the story was not great.  I also have never been a fan of the concept of Hulk growing in size to that extent as he gets angrier.
Click to expand...

i agree Synth i thought Daredevil was alright myself......what i cant get is how anyone thought wimpy looking Thomas Jane was a better Punisher than the latest guy to play him.....Ray Stevenson ......


----------

